# Moving goldfish



## aliclarke86 (30 Aug 2013)

I have just moved to a new house with a small pond around 1050 litres (rough calculation) and I'm just looking for some advice on moving my 3 goldfish over to the pond out of there 180 litre tank. 

The pond has 4 or 5 goldfish already and has been running for years. 

How long should I be acclimatizing them for?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Henry (30 Aug 2013)

Depends on the temperature difference of the water. The safest way is 'drip acclimation', as the Americans call it. A google search will bring up some videos of the straightforward method.


----------

